# Live trap designs



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Does anyone have a design for a live trap that would work on **** and maybe fox?

I just found my black muscovy hen wings and down. I would guess it's a fox but it may have been a ****. I made a special trip to town to buy a Havahart. I also bought a roll of 1/2"x1" 16 ga wire to make an oversized ****/fox trap.

Now before I start on building the larger trap I need a design for the trigger.

Once I get my chickens and they feather out I may try putting one as live bait for the red and gray fox that are in the area.

Right now for the **** I'm thinking of just letting gravity control the door and putting the door so that it's sloping inward like a muskrat colony trap. For the fox it will have to be operated by a trigger and lock.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

and their trigger design is fairly simple. Take a look at that design. That said, I have previously taken lots of ***** in them but that size is a bit too small for fox. I'd had coyote also, and used legholds for fox and coyote, under a live cage, so its like live bait. Live bait as such, generally makes them pretty vulnerable to a well concealed and based trap. I always used to dispatch my catch, so I never had to deal with them again and smarter.

You could also use snare if you wish, and if you insist on keeping them alive, use a snare stop to keep from squeezing down the neck too far. Snares are what I used to use to guard all entries and passageways and you COULD create the kind of entry a fox would use, to get to LIVE BAIT. My only advice there is to put multiple snares in the same entry tunnel, as there might be multiples, and you would either get them all or prevent others from getting in after the first one cleared the minefield so to speak.

DG



fishhead said:


> Does anyone have a design for a live trap that would work on **** and maybe fox?
> 
> I just found my black muscovy hen wings and down. I would guess it's a fox but it may have been a ****. I made a special trip to town to buy a Havahart. I also bought a roll of 1/2"x1" 16 ga wire to make an oversized ****/fox trap.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I wish I could use legholds but I've got a dog that runs loose at times and the neighbor has cats so that isn't an option. Also, my birds are free ranging on the lake. If it wasn't for them I would make some minnow sets along the shoreline and catch the ***** easily.

I'm considering snares too.


----------

